# Albino Cory



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a decent picture of one of my albino corys today.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

very nice. i have 3 in my 30 gal and really like them.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

:0 I used to have one just like that.  When my tank overheated he died. They have very hard "shells" but very cool looking. Nice picture.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Another Cory pic...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great pictures mate keep it up


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

the second pic scared my sis LOTS haha... nice fish!


----------

